

A second look at SCons performance - rphlx
http://blog.electric-cloud.com/2010/07/21/a-second-look-at-scons-performance/

======
prog
Being comfortable with Python I tend to use SCons for my C/C++ projects and
have been quite happy with it. Though performance is not one of its strengths
I like it because:

* it is well documented

* easy to extend (custom builders)

* has a whole lot of standard builders

* correct (md5 instead of timestamps as default).

For Java, I still use maven though the xml tends to be a pain.

------
Gonsalu
What about waf? <http://code.google.com/p/waf/>

